# THE MILE HIGH ILLINOIS



## EMPIREOFLIGHTS (Jul 2, 2005)

In all the renderings and skyscrapers that have been built,none can compare to the once proposed ILLINOIS that may have been built in Chicago back in the 50s,by the immortal FRANK LLOYDE WRIGHT.I'm surprised there haven't been more renderings of this giant. :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: If anyone has any ,can ya post them?.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I've heard about that concept, but it wouldn't have been (then or now) economically feasible. There have been many ultra-fantasy proposals made for various cities around the world, but the ones that don't make sense don't tend to garner much attention.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^^And because it was from FLW.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Is that the Water tower next to the Illinois?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm not sure what that is, but I doubt it is the watertower. Even in his time there were buildings surrounding that area.

















Nice comparison.


----------



## EMPIREOFLIGHTS (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice renderings,thanks.-some newer ones would be cool,say a veiw from the top,minus the clouds.There have been many recent renderings out there,it would be cool to see some new ones of this structure. Seeing that thing ,all lit up at night,would be awesome...It would Dwarf the Sears Tower.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Well there's two drawings of it on SSP: http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b5138

The stats they've got are:

Roof Height: 1609.3m
Spire Height: 1731.3m
Floors: 528
Year: 1956
Fact: Frank Lloyd Wright made a drawing of this mile-high building at 1/16 inch scale, it was over 27 feet tall.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

It reminds me a little bit of Burj Dubai......but I think I like the Illinois just a litle more


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

wouldnt the base have to be larger than what it seems to be on the renderings?


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

What a amazing feat of human engineering if this was built.


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Did Wright actually think it would be built?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

EMPIREOFLIGHTS said:


> Nice renderings,thanks.-some newer ones would be cool,say a veiw from the top,minus the clouds.There have been many recent renderings out there,it would be cool to see some new ones of this structure. Seeing that thing ,all lit up at night,would be awesome...It would Dwarf the Sears Tower.


Unfortunately, that's basically the only rendering. 

I don't think I'd want a mile-high skyscraper in Chicago. The height would be so obscene it wouldn't work well with the rest of the skyline unless it were positioned in the perfect place. Even then, I don't know...


----------



## mtb_nz (Mar 23, 2005)

damn that is one massive building... i totally agree with hydrogen, as i think it would really mess up Chicago's skyline... but cool idea though


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Oriolus said:


> Well there's two drawings of it on SSP: http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b5138
> 
> The stats they've got are:
> 
> ...


AMAZING BUILDING!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I have always liked it, and it also reminds me of the Burj Dubai.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Is it possible if the Illinois was built?


----------

